
How BitTorrent Works - LForLambda
http://www.alexkyte.me/2016/10/how-bittorrent-really-works.html
======
jack9
Also, [http://mg8.org/processing/bt.html](http://mg8.org/processing/bt.html)

~~~
koolba
Whoa that's a pretty cool visualization. Thanks for sharing!

------
avinassh
I want to learn more about Bit Torrent and want to build a client, to learn
more about protocol and networking. Any resources to get started (other than
Wikipedia page and official spec)?

~~~
gits1225
You can start by going through the docs of popular open source bit-torrent
clients like qBittorrent
([https://github.com/qbittorrent/qBittorrent](https://github.com/qbittorrent/qBittorrent))
or Transmission
([https://github.com/transmission/transmission](https://github.com/transmission/transmission)).

Join the respective IRCs on freenode, observe the chats and ask specific
questions when you don't understand something and Google can't give you good
answers.

